# Barking at me.



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi my 5 month old miniature poodle, Cooper has started this very bad habit that I need help with!! When I am relaxing or sitting on the couch watching t.v. or napping, he starts barking at me. I have tried ignoring him, putting him in the mud room for a 5 - 10 min. "time-out", and even sprayed him with a small squirt of water with a small amount of vinegar in it. It worked for awhile, but now he's getting worse. Its is worst at night when I am very tired. I walk him at least 1 or 2 times a day, play ball with him, and let him run around in our large fenced in backyard all day. He is only confined to the mudroom for the occasional 2 - 3 hour stretch when I am volunteering or subbing at school. What can I do to break this terrible habit and let him know that I am boss and will decide when we play and when we are not playing? Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy tried this when I started putting my shoes on, or doing anything else that might mean fun was about to commence. I sorted it by starting to get up when she was quiet, and sitting dosn again when she barked, or tried to grab my shoes. It did mean that if she asked politely I had to reward her with a quick game, of course! I also took care to reward her for settling down, with a treat or a good chew toy, until she understood the meaning of Settle Down.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel did that to me when he was younger. And he talked back when I scolded him or said something about him that he didn't like. I just turned around, ignored him, until he stopped. If I moved, he would start the "chase me if you can" game and I didn't want him to think he's the one who could decide when a game could begin and how.

I continued to do the "you bark, i turn around until you stop" trick. It works, eventually. Consistency is the key. Also timing - the second he stopped barking, I turned around and stuffed a treat into his mouth and then I continued with what I was doing (e.g. household chores) He barked, I turned around and ignored … as soon as he stopped, turned around and stuffed the treat into his mouth. Forget about verbal praise. The treat in the mouth is the biggest praise.

Cooper will get it. Be consistent.


----------

